# Wild Oberons



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen a wild Oberon? I know there have been wild Kindle sightings.

I was flying to Las Vegas last month and had my green World Tree K2 cover. The lady in the next seat asked if I had gotten from a shop in (she named place, I am drawing a blank) I said I had ordered it off the internet. She told me that she bought journals from this shop and gave them as graduation gifts.

This is as close as I have gotten to a wild Oberon. Even this was not a real wild sighting, just a wild mention


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Heck, the last Kindle I saw in the wild was completely nekkid. If I saw an Oberon, I'd probably fall over dead. LOL.

L


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I saw a Tree of Life journal back in November 2008. Our investment advisior had it and I made a remark that I was going to purchase a Oberon as soon as I got my Kindle. I haven't seen any other covers.


----------



## Spiritwind 1 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have not seen any others except the ones I see on Kindleboards or Oberon. But I am on the look out, believe me!!!


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

saw the journals at the christmas show here last year. one on a kindle.. HECK I have yet to sight a Kindle, however my BFF informs me there is a woman on her train stop that has one everyday, she says she was the only one that knew what it was.. LOL


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Nope I have never seen one.
I have had people comment on mine though,as that is the 1st thing they notice when I have a Kindle out and about.
Maybe Oberon should start including some business cards with each order that we can keep handy in our Oberons to pass out when people ask about them.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I've seen another kindle in the wild but not an oberon cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

sugar 

I have suggested that as well..


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> sugar
> 
> I have suggested that as well..


I think it would be really useful,and would bring in sales.
What better selling point is there than being able to see one up close and personal?  
I know I would have no problem handing them out to people.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Not only that, but a referral program as well.  If your referral sends in a card with their order then the initiator gets points or similar.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Not only that, but a referral program as well. If your referral sends in a card with their order then the initiator gets points or similar.


yeah like a 10 % discount off if someone you sent as a referral places an order. Thats a good idea F1


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> yeah like a 10 % discount off if someone you sent as a referral places an order. Thats a good idea F1


I'm always looking for ways to save money. 10% might be high, but a 5% is reasonable. Maybe a better idea would be for anyone to have a code number so that it could be used for online orders as well.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I'm always looking for ways to save money. 10% might be high, but a 5% is reasonable. Maybe a better idea would be for anyone to have a code number so that it could be used for online orders as well.


If both people were to buy kindle covers it would only be $7.50 off of a k2 cover. Oberon would be making 2 cover sales while only taking off $7.50. I don't think that is too high. But either way 5% 10% anything would be a good incentive for obvious repeat customers like us Kb'ers!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> If both people were to buy kindle covers it would only be $7.50 off of a k2 cover. Oberon would be making 2 cover sales while only taking off $7.50. I don't think that is too high. But either way 5% 10% anything would be a good incentive for obvious repeat customers like us Kb'ers!


Any little bit helps, doesn't it?


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

For sure F1!! I would love it if oberon started this reward system


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I've seen 2 Kindles in the wild and both were naked. I actually saw them both at a meet up and the two owners were good friends, so I suspect one enabled the other into getting a Kindle. I'm going to the same meet up tonight and bringing my Kindle. I'll see if I can enable these two guys to dress their Kindles in DG and Oberon or maybe M Edge. Something, anyway. Everyone should practice safe Kindling  .


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Last summer I used miles to get a couple of 1st class tickets for my partner and my vacation in Seattle.  There were 16 or 20 seats in the cabin (I forget if it was 4 or 5 rows) .... and as I pulled my K1 out, so did 3 other people.  I had an amazon cover, two others were nekkid, but one guy had a real cool looking leather case.  I don't think it was an oberon, but it was pretty ....

.... and that's by far the most kindles I've seen in one place.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I had a ticket in coach last month  and three of us sitting within a few rows of each other pulled out our kindles.  Most I've seen together in the wild also.  Mine was the only one that was dressed.  The flight attendent said mine was very fancy.  He sees lots of kindles but never saw an oberon cover.  I think I sold 2 more covers for them.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have yet to see another kindle out there, so of course no Oberons. I'm not real surprised I have not seen one round these parts  but I have also flown a few times with it and nothing! I did hear a flight attendant comment to the other that she is seeing more and more of "those" referring to mine.


----------



## tamlyn2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I haven't seen any other oberon covers in the wild but I did run into another Oberon fan.  She was at my store and commented on my hair clip and where had I gotten it from? I was explaining about Oberon Design when she grinned, turned around an pointed to her own Oberon hair clip!


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

I was lucky enough to see a purple fairy K2 cover in the wild which helped me decide if I wanted to go the route of getting an Oberon (not that there was any MAJOR doubt!!)


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I had my Kindle with me at Outback last week (I don't eat at the table with my family but I was reading while we waited to be seated)  The server we had saw my Oberon Tree of Life cover and commented she had the same one.  It was not a Kindle cover but a journal cover.  She got it at a Renaissance Fair.  Not quite like seeing one in the wild but close! (And we did discuss the Kindle for a moment when I showed it to her)


----------

